# The Complee Parsina Saga--an epic fantasy boxed set



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

The Parsina Saga is an Arabian Nights-style epic fantasy tale, weaving romance and adventure through a world of djinni, wizards, undersea cities, flying carpets, and demons. It comprises four complete novels: _Shrine of the Desert Mage_, _The Storyteller and the Jann_, _Crystals of Air and Water_, and _Treachery of the Demon King_.

Now all four of these novels are gathered together in a single ebook boxed set, priced to provide a considerable savings over buying each of the books separately. The complete story appears, unexpurgated, in this one volume.








Impoverished storyteller Jafar al-Sharif is mistaken for the thief of a holy urn. He and his daughter Selima escape capture by impersonating mighty wizards--but this imposture brings them into further danger, and sets them on a journey around the world to recapture a lost relic. Meanwhile, the real thief of the urn is in league with the king of the demons to enslave the world under the power of evil.

The Parsina Saga is a gripping journey through an exotic world that will keep you on the edge of your seat.

The boxed set will be published on Dec. 5, 2015. I know that may sound like a long way off and you've already got a large TBR pile awaiting your attention, but let me give you a few reasons to consider this now.


*PRICE:* Up through Dec. 5, the boxed set will be priced at $9.99 US, which is half what it costs to buy the books individually. After publication, the price for the boxed set will rise to $14.99--still a savings over individual buys, but not quite as great. And of course, your charge account won't be debited until publication date, so it won't be a drain on your finances in the meantime.

*FREE EBOOK:* Folks who pre-order the book can get one of my other ebooks free as a thank-you gift. Choose the book you'd like as a gift from those listed on  my ROGO page and email me a copy of your receipt for the boxed set dated no later than Dec. 5. I'll send you a Smashwords coupon for the ebook of your choice in return.

The book can be pre-ordered from several sites, depending on the format you prefer:

*EPUB:* Apple iBooks Barnes & Noble Kobo

*MOBI, EPUB, PDF:* There won't be a Kindle edition because of Amazon's repressive royalty policy, but users of these formats can pre-order from Gumroad.

*ALL FORMATS:* Smashwords doesn't have the capacity to sell prior to publication date, but you can buy a copy there on Dec. 5 and it will still qualify for both the special pre-order price and the free ebook offer.

So please join the pre-publication party. Not only will you get 4 novels for the price of 2, plus an extra free one, you'll also acquire an exciting reading adventure through an exotic world of the Arabian Nights.

Pleasant reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

The hero of the Parsina Saga is Jafar al-Sharif. He is a master storyteller, but above that he is a father who loves his daughter Selima. When her life is put in jeopardy from a wizard's curse. his only way to save her is by making a long and harrowing journey around the world of Parsina--and by doing so, he, Selima, and the entire world are forever changed.

The Parsina Saga is a story for all those who love a good tale of excitement and exotic adventure. See the original post for details on how to get your own copy.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

The Parsina Saga has gotten a number of fine reviews over the years--mostly the first volume, since people don't always bother to review intermediate volumes in a series. But here is a very good review that's a fair overview of the entire series, and may tempt you to invest money and reading time in this series. There are still several weeks left to take advantage of the pre-order deal.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

My first professionally published story, "The Girls on USSF 193," appeared in the December, 1965, issue of _If Magazine_, edited by Frederik Pohl. (The story appears in my collection _Ghosts, Girls, & Other Phantasms_, if you're interested, along with some other amusing tales.) I'm not sure the exact date it went on sale, butit was probably sometime in November, since the printed date on the cover was usually the date the magazine went _off_ sale.

So this year marks my 50th anniversary as a professional writer. It's been a long, strange career, but one I'm mostly proud of.You can check out my books at Parsina Press. And it's fitting that December is the debut date of _The Complete Parsina Saga_, the boxed set of one of my favorite stories. If you're a fan of exotic adventure fantasies, I hope you'll check it out.

Now, on to the next 50 years!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Among the problems my heroes face in Volume I of the Parsina Saga are imprisonment and torture in the royal dungeons, facing down a 200-year-old jann, betrayal in the royal court, an ambush in the woods, capture by the world's mightiest wizard on his flying carpet, attack by a roc, escaping a phalanx of winged tigers and others of the wizard's magical servants, and an hallucinogenic test of purity at the Shrine of Sarafiq.

Thus starts the adventure of the Parsina Saga, a test of wits and courage with the fate of the world at stake. Pre-order now to get your copy at a discount price (plus a free bonus ebook) on Dec. 5.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

In _The Storyteller and the Jann_ (Volume II of the Parsina Saga), the characters encounter a magically-locked book that will only open to specific pages, a band of larcenous nomads, a vicious sand jinn whose treasure-filled cave is guarded by a two-headed lion, the wizened king of the underground gnome realm and his beautiful queen who can see the truth, a mysterious invincible knight, and a powerful wizard who commands an army of the dead.

All part of the epic excitement that comprises the exotic Parsina Saga.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Volume III of The Parsina Saga, _Crystals of Air and Water_, includes our heroes facing a band of ferocious assassins, being trapped in the City of Apes and the secret door that is the only exit, learning to master the Afrits of the air, dealing with the sky castle of the King of the Winds, a treacherous poisoner (is there any other kind?), a blustery sea captain, a monkey under an enchantment, the summoning of an evil djinn, risking the bewildering Isle of Illusions, and a visit to a long-sunken undersea city.

All parts of the exotic adventure that is _The Complete Parsina Saga_.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hadn't seen this boxed set yet!  I shall post about this deal on my facebook bargain page (and that will give me a chance to mention your fun and wonderful Jade Darcy series!)  

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Your kobo link is broken in the first post...too many https...


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> Hadn't seen this boxed set yet! I shall post about this deal on my facebook bargain page (and that will give me a chance to mention your fun and wonderful Jade Darcy series!)
> 
> Maria


Thanks very much, Maria. Very gracious of you. And I'm glad you like Jade as well. What's your Facebook page, by the way?

Thanks also for spotting the bad link. The real link should be https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-complete-parsina-saga.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's the facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/BearMountainBooks/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

There's a review of a book and giveaway scheduled to go up tomorrow so I'll do your book deal later in the week. I generally only post one to two deals per day so that they don't get lost in the noise.

Welcome!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Would you like me to send you a JPEG of the Parsina book cover? If so, any particular size/resolution?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Stephen Goldin said:


> Would you like me to send you a JPEG of the Parsina book cover? If so, any particular size/resolution?


I think I'm good. I'll be linking directly to Kobo and FB will pull the cover from there. That way if they click the link or the cover, it takes them right to the book. For blog announcements I sometimes need a cover, but generally Kobo's cover shots are pretty clean.

As a side note, pre-orders don't allow readers to use a coupon and most of the time when I buy on Kobo, I use a coupon. If you aren't familiar with their coupons/trivia contests ... let me think. The next one is probably near the end of the month. They do these trivia contests and you always get a coupon that ranges from 10 to 75 off. The coupons work on indie books and small publishers only. I collect a few, spend some and give some extras away on the blog now and then. Depends on how busy the posting is whether I have time to play and whether I have any good ones to give away. I can sneer at the 10 percent ones...unless I don't get at least a 35 percent off...

There's one contest for the US and one for Canada. The contest coupons are also good in the UK...but I don't know if that is a separate contest or in combo with the Canada one!

To find the latest contest type in: Contest.kobo.com as the URL

This was the last one:

https://www.kobo.com/contest/index/closed?name=thrillsandchillsus (you can also take off the closed part of that and if a new one is started it should take you to it.)

This may not make ANY sense...


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the very useful information. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

In Volume IV, _Treachery of the Demon King_, our heroes face such obstacles as an enemy fleet, a ferocious storm at sea, an island with a coper castle owned by an invisible scarouche who eats djinni, the City of Faces, a journey to the underworld to face a dragon demon, betrayal by a trusted comrade, and the battle that pits all of mankind against the army of the demons. The fitting conclusion to the Parsina Saga.

I've decided that, through publication day, December 5,  will also be available on Amazon. It will be pulled from there after Dec. 6, though, so if you insist on buying from Amazon, better do it quickly. After that date. the ebook will only be available at the sites listed in the opening post of this thread.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

The Complete Parsina Saga: An epic fantasy boxed set (The Parsina Saga) will be published on Saturday, Dec. 5. This means there's only a few days left to take advantage of the pre-order deal: half price on this ebook, plus another free ebook of your choice.

Don't miss out on this bargain opportunity to acquire a topnotch fantasy adventure.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd like to thank those of you who participated in the promotion for _The Complete Pasina Saga_. The special price is now over, but I'd like to point out that the cost of the boxed set is still significantly lower than buying the 4 books individually.

There's a wonderful 5-star review of the book on Goodreads.

Pleasant reading!


----------

